# cross trainer advice?



## clarke (Sep 18, 2007)

Afternoon people!

Just wanted to know what you guys reckon to elliptical cross trainers and if theyre any good for overall fat burning? Dont really know much about em but Ive been offered one from a mate as hes moving house and wont have anywhere for it to go.

Been toying with getting a treadmill just lately but if cross trainers are better I might have his one off him.

Need to shed a few pounds from my chest and stomach so any other advice on fat loss (not bulking up) is welcome!

Cheers.


----------



## bad old man (Aug 7, 2007)

I think long road runs are the best but, in cold weather or when the shin splits flare up there's nothing better than a good eliptical. Most studies show they burn more fat calories than a treadmill. Of coarse diet is most important.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

clarke said:


> Afternoon people!
> 
> Just wanted to know what you guys reckon to elliptical cross trainers and if theyre any good for overall fat burning? Dont really know much about em but Ive been offered one from a mate as hes moving house and wont have anywhere for it to go.
> 
> ...


Matey you need to stop thinking about spot fat loss and think about your body as a whole...

Diet and cardio will get you lean

Cross Trainers are good - just get on google and find out what level you need to work at on them to burn the most fat and the least muscle.


----------



## clarke (Sep 18, 2007)

Wanna lose fat all over but mainly from chest and stomach so was just wondering what machines (if any) were better than others.

I think Ill have my mates cross trainer and get cracking, any weight loss is a bonus!

Cheers fellas!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

clarke said:


> Wanna lose fat all over but *mainly from chest and stomach* so was just wondering what machines (if any) were better than others.
> 
> I think Ill have my mates cross trainer and get cracking, any weight loss is a bonus!
> 
> Cheers fellas!


Mate honestly... Forget the notion of loosing fat from your chest and stomach... Seriously.

Go and do some research on fat loss and see how difficult spot fat loss is.

You need to focus on your body as a whole unit - i.e. I want to be leaner, or I want to be bigger and stronger, and not individual components.

You body will start shedding fat where its genetics say to start shedding fat first.

Stomach fat is, I beleive, generally signalled to be stored by the cortisol hormone - hence why its recommended to eat every 2/3 hours so this signal is essentially not given.


----------



## nicklord1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi i am in the same boat i want to burn fat generally from my body using a cross trainer. How do you know when your burning fat and not burning lean muscle . Also do cross trainers create lean muscle


----------



## ricky2allan (Jul 23, 2009)

i love the cross trainer


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Use your cross trainer, after you have done your weights.

You know your burning fat, when your sweating and your huffing and puffing (also you should be able to talk to someone, but that its a bit difficult, as your breathing heavy)

Personally, I was using crosstrainer for a few months, but iv swopped over to the step machine. I find it a bit of a better workout, plus in the same time I burnt 300 + calories on cross trainer, im doing 400+ on step machine.


----------



## obiyoung (Sep 14, 2010)

hi,

Lots of good points here for the cross or elliptical trainer - and as mentioned a few times spot fat burning is not going to happen, its a whole body thing.

your info is a bit short on any detail. for example what do you currently weigh and what would you like to get down to? do you know your target heart rate? work this out by taking 220 minus your age, 80-90% of this figure is a great fat burning zone, but difficult to maintain for long periods of time.

a quick program to get you started on the elliptical trainer

try 5 mins forward movement - this will target the large muscles at the front of your leg along with the glutes (bum muscles) then reverse your movement on as high intensity as you can manage for 2.5 mins. then repeat.

keep going for as long as you can manage, and try to keep the heart rate up nice and high for the fat burn.


----------



## bodyandmindpt (Jan 7, 2011)

step away fom the cross trainer! if you want to burn fat buddy hit the nutrition hard! green veg, fish oils pleanty and pkenty of protein! and hit the weight room! super set, tri set, hit your big compounds and watch the fat strip off you!


----------



## bodyandmindpt (Jan 7, 2011)

have a read it might br helpful buddy

Admin Edit* stop promoting your site on your posts


----------



## Coach Palfrey (Jun 3, 2010)

I love the fact that people on this thread are talking about how many calories they burn on the crosstrainer - how do you know? There is NO way that the information the machine gives you is accurate. This is scientifically impossible.

In my opionion the concept 2 rower is about as good as you're going to get for cardio is a gym setting. But hill sprints and prowler workouts are the cardio choice of champions.


----------



## hoofmoose (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi I bought a secondhand cross trainer. I've never used one before. Anyway The resistance is 1-8. For about a week it's been silent when I'm using it but it's just started making a noise at the back where the magnetic bit is. Does this sound like it wasn't working and is now or was working and now isn't? I can't really tell a difference in resistance too?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hoofmoose, you've posted the same thing in 2 different sections of the forum, please don't do that, post once only.

You've bought a second hand cross trainer but;

do you know how old it is?

when it was last serviced?

did you buy it privately or from a commercial gym or equipment reseller?

You haven't said what make or model it is either in case someone uses or has the same machine and can compare their one to the description of the problems you are having with yours so I doubt based on the info you've supplied anyone online will be able to help.

To me, your machine sounds like it needs a service.


----------



## hoofmoose (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks very much. I'm new here so wasn't sure if this page was being read. Anyway it's a Body Style TE610E

I've not idea how old it is or when it was serviced. It looks really new though ( not that it means it is )

It was bought privately

I've been trying to find somewhere in Glasgow near shawlands area that does servicing but not having much joy unfortunately.

Cheers


----------



## evarg78 (Feb 14, 2012)

I loss 10 kg in a 4 month period with the cross trainer I used to work at least 45 minutes 4 times a week and after 1 month my body began to respond and loss weight. For me this is the perfect way to stay slim. I stayed on the regular level but I worked like crazy from the first minute.


----------

